# Router Recommendation?



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm planning on getting a TivoHD as soon as TWC comes out with the SDV tuning adapter. So I need to get a router. Does it matter which brand I get? Are there any compatibility issues w/certain routers and Tivo? Are some easier to set up than others? I'm running Vista, using TWC Road Runner cable modem.

Thanks much,
Harold


----------



## urkel-Os (Oct 23, 2005)

Are you sure you need a router? If your cable modem has spare LAN (ethernet) ports, then you can just connect an ethernet cable from the TiVo to one of the ports (the "extra" LAN ports are part of a built-in network switch). If it does not have spare LAN ports and you want to use a wired connection to the TiVo, just buy a switch. Anything that gets good ratings on newegg.com will do. You might want to get a gigabit switch since they're getting pretty cheap, and gigabit ethernet is becoming pretty common on wired network devices. Consumer-grade switches do not typically require any configuration -- plug and play.

If you want the TiVo to use wireless, then you probably should get a wireless router. Again, anything with a good rating on Newegg should be fine, although you should probably read some reviews that discuss ease of configuration. Whether you get 802.11g or 802.11n is up to you. Wireless-n is helpful for getting signal to areas of your house that might be dead or weak spots with wireless-g equipment. Chances are good that you do not have much in the way of wireless-n devices, so you would not see a speed advantage in those cases.

If you're into future-proofing, Newegg has gigabit wireless-n routers for around $100 or so. BTW, I am not connected to Newegg in any way -- I've just had good experiences doing business with them.

Hope that helps some...


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

urkel-Os said:


> If you're into future-proofing, Newegg has gigabit wireless-n routers for around $100 or so. BTW, I am not connected to Newegg in any way -- I've just had good experiences doing business with them.


Don't know where you're located, hcour, but I bought a refurbed Netgear gigabit wireless-N at my local Fry's this weekend for $49. Looks like new and works like a charm!


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

I would stick with one of the "name" brand routers, and not buy just on price. Linksys and Netgear are two familiar brands that generally work well and are fairly easy to set up. Routers _should_ all be compatible since they're standards-based, especially if you use them wired. Agree with poster above about getting one with wireless. Probably easiest for you if you get a router that has a built-in switch (4 or 8 ports depending on your needs).

I would advise against the suggestion above of plugging directly into cable modem unless you know how TWC configures things. If they support home networking through their cable modem without a router, that's fine. But most ISPs will assign you only one IP address. With a router you can share that IP address with all devices connected to your home network. But you can't just plug in multiple devices and have all of them use that same IP. In addition, a router will provide you with a hardware firewall, which helps with security on all networked devices.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

I've had 2 Linksys, 2 Netgear, and 3 D-Link routers. 

The Linksys are generally good and solid performers, but are pricey and have fewer features (paying for the name).

The Netgear all sucked. Frequent restarts, problems with certain types of datastreams, incredibly slow performance, etc.

The D-Links have all been solid performers, have more features than Linksys, and are generally cheaper. My current N-router is a D-Link and I love it. Definitely my go-to brand at this point.

Belkin sux.


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

I have a graveyard of routers that I've gone through trying to find one that's reliable. My last, and best, is the Dlink DIR-625. Rock solid and great coverage. Highly recommended.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Have to agree with D-link recommendation. I've used Linksys, Buffalo and Netgear in the past. All have their pluses and minuses (mostly minuses for Netgear). Currently I'm using Dlink DIR 825 gigabit wireless N which has been working very well and has all capabilities I need without having to use hacked firmware. Perhaps my only knock on D-link is the installation CD did not work to properly setup the WAN side, but being used to manual web based configuration that wasn't a problem for me.
It's very important IMO to buy a router that supports static DHCP assignments such that it's easy to add new networked devices to your LAN but then you have the means to lock down their IP numbers (tie a MAC ID to a specific IP) so they don't keep changing. I think most routers these days do support that, certainly the D-link ones do.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (May 17, 2007)

I've had no problems with Linksys wireless routers. I had a wireless-B when I had 2 SD TiVos. Now I have a Wireless-G VPN router working with my work laptop and my TiVoHD. I've never had problems with either.

One consideration, though. Wireless networking at 2.4GHz interferes with wireless phones at 2.4GHz. (The phone suffers, not the network...)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I would definitely go with a wireless-N router. Not really for the N, but the fact that these newer routers generally handle media streaming (aka large streams of data) better than older G routers. It's also important that you keep the firmware updated on the router. A lot of issues can easily be fixed if users wouldn't use old firmware. In the past I had lots of issues with my D-link DIR-655 router, but it was fixed with recent firmware updates.


----------



## Abneo (Aug 19, 2004)

I have been using the Dlink DGL-4500. Before that I used Linksys and I have to say I am much happier with teh Dlink. I have it hooked up to a 20 port switch with about 10 difference devices and it works great.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dshinnick said:


> I have a graveyard of routers that I've gone through trying to find one that's reliable. My last, and best, is the Dlink DIR-625. Rock solid and great coverage. Highly recommended.


I had the DI-624 until a power outage fried it...

I using another D-Liink now...DIR-615. They both peform well.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I used to use a D-Link router but switched to Belkin to set up the "Ultimate Wireless Network" as described in a very large, very old thread here. They have been rock solid for almost 3 years now and I like them a lot.
These are the older 2 antenna models, I am not fond of the newer ones with only one antenna. One thing I noticed after the switch was that some oddities with dropped connections and occasional weirdness with my PCs went away when I switched to the Belkins. I think that old D-Link was not as stable, but I can't prove it.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll be using a wired router, my computer is right next to my tv so that's no problem. I won't be adding any more devices besides the Tivo, so that's also not an issue.

My brother gave me an old router of his, a D-Link DI-604. But since it's a discontinued model, I'm concerned about the firmware updates. Also, one of the main reasons I'm interested in Tivo is to be able to archive recordings to my computer hd, so speedy data transfer rate is important to me. Rainwater indicated that N-routers are best for this? I don't mind spending the cash to get what I need.

So I'm thinking a D-Link, wired, N-router?

Thanks again,
Harold


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Hcour said:


> I won't be adding any more devices besides the Tivo, so that's also not an issue.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


Sounds reasonable. But nothing wrong with having spare capacity . . . look for 4 LAN ports or more on the router, which gives you a least some extra ports.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Hcour said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'll be using a wired router, my computer is right next to my tv so that's no problem...
> 
> My brother gave me an old router of his, a D-Link DI-604. But since it's a discontinued model, I'm concerned about the firmware updates.


So why spend extra money for 802.11N, which only has to to with wireless. You can save a lot of money by simply buying a cheap wired only router or using that DI-604.



> Also, one of the main reasons I'm interested in Tivo is to be able to archive recordings to my computer hd, so speedy data transfer rate is important to me. Rainwater indicated that N-routers are best for this? I don't mind spending the cash to get what I need.


Transfer speeds are dictated by the TiVo model and won't be any faster over a wired connection through the N router than they will be through the DI-604. Unless of course you have something else doing a lot of high bandwidth stuff at the same time. Rainwater is correct that N-routers are faster for wireless transfers than G-Routers. But you said you aren't using wireless so that difference is of no consequence to you. The N router does provide Gigabit Ethernet, the DI-604 only does 10/100. But the TiVo DVR only does 10/100 so again, the higher speed capability doesn't matter there.

P.S. One advantage the N router provides is future proofing. If you switch to wireless next year or decide to get a Gigabit wired DVR (if they start making such), it will be ready to go.


----------

